# Diffuser Fitted To Non Vspec R34 GTR.



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I know there have been a few people on the forum recently who have been looking into this and after getting my car back from Abbey Motorsport i thought i would post a thread on how it is attached to the car.

Now my car is slightly different, in that it already had a diffuser fitted to a certain extent. It was attached using some Nissan brackets and some from B&Q. :chairshot

The diffuser is not the normal GTR carbon item, it seems to be kevlar and of un known origin, as i said it was on the car when i bought it. If anyone does know its make, please let us know :thumbsup: 

Now when i bought the car, the job was only partially done properly and was missing quite a few brackets. The main one being the bracket that hangs down from the spare wheel well. This caused the diffuser to sag by the exhaust. 




Now after Abbey fitted there stainless steel bracket kit it looks like this:



Below are some of the brackets that Abbey had made in order to fit it straight. Please excuse the dirty car.

Spare wheel well.





Brackets behind bumper sides:





Front of Diffuser:







Sorry for the lack of technical info- if you have any questions i can try to answer them. All bolts are stainless steel so it should be in this condition for a long time yet.

Seeing these brackets up close, all i can say is Abbey have done an amazing job so big thanks to them :bowdown1:

I hope this helps answer any questions people have about how you fit it to the car.

Lee


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks much better! Thanks for sharing.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Is that a diffuser, isnt it just a carbon plate?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Mikster said:


> Is that a diffuser, isnt it just a carbon plate?


Yep is definately a diffuser, same as standard, just not carbon.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Looks much better! Thanks for sharing.. :thumbsup:


Thanks Kadir


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

How do you get in your car?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mark B said:


> How do you get in your car?


VERY slowly i'd imagine, haha


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

As above, very very slowly and with the window down!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

God, I can't believe how much rust you guys in England have under your cars...!!

Salting the roads does some wicked damage!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You think that's rust, you should see my car! Arches....what arches

But remember - Rust is lighter than carbon fiber!


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks much better Lee, will have a proper look on Sunday fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! So when you diving along and stuff starts falling off....Thats coolo!:clap:

Reminds me of a old famous (in New Zealand) Movie, Goodbye Pork Pie, They just kept taking parts off the Mini to make it lighter to outrun the Cops! 

Very Funny!:nervous::thumbsup:



LiamGTR said:


> You think that's rust, you should see my car! Arches....what arches
> 
> But remember - Rust is lighter than carbon fiber!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

You can fit a standard R34 carbon rear diffuser to a non v-spec, but as Lee mentions, you really need the rear bracket to mount to the boot underside. After that, you need to modify the rear sub-assembly (as they're different between non and vspec) adding blocks with bolt holes etc.

I'll post some pics up later, but once, done (by the right people of course :thumbsup it looks factory! I'm very chuffed with mine:clap:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Here's a pic of mine from back, close up and the left and right side at the back - need to get under the car with camera for inside shots, but haven't had time.

p.s. haven't fitted the "new clean" brackets, so mine doesn't look as fancy as Lee's


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice IMS, looks good. :thumbsup:

It makes a big difference having the diffuser there and when fitted properly- looks awesome.

How did you sort the bracket on the spare wheel well? Welded bracket or bolts put through?

Abbey put bolts through and attached the bracket to that.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Picture seems unvailable.
Can you post another picture of it ?
I'd like to see how it looks like I will have to do the same in a couple of weeks ...



IMS said:


> Here's a pic of mine from back, close up and the left and right side at the back - need to get under the car with camera for inside shots, but haven't had time.
> 
> p.s. haven't fitted the "new clean" brackets, so mine doesn't look as fancy as Lee's


----------



## Rashman (May 31, 2009)

Looks great!

The work you have had done has completely transformed the car!

:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Rashman said:


> Looks great!
> 
> The work you have down has completely transformed the car!
> 
> :thumbsup:




Cheers Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashman (May 31, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Cheers Bud :thumbsup:


No worries, looks awesome!

Sorry for my poor iglish, by the way.

LOL!

I have corrected it.

I hope you and Ross are around this saturday, bud!
Matt said he will be there.

Sounds like it could well be a busy one this sat!

:clap:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I will probably be around and I know Ross is working so wont be around.

Looks like it will be matt and I flying the jap flag.


----------



## Rashman (May 31, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> I will probably be around and I know Ross is working so wont be around.
> 
> Looks like it will be matt and I flying the jap flag.


Hey bud.

Good to hear that you'll both be around.

There seems to be a fair amount of interest brewing at my end.
Over the coming weeks, we may well see the meet growing.

I've just received word that a friend of ours will also be in attendance this saturday with his 620hp E55.

Is Dean around, do you know?

:clap:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking good Lee - your car's come a long way from when you first bought it. Well done. 

Matt always seems to have fun at those weekend meets. :thumbsup:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

ER this is a diffuser


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm going to do the same, fit under my series 2 non v-spec(2) a rear diffusor, but the brackets are missing for fit the front part.

Too bad the pictures don't work anymore...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

PR-34 said:


> I'm going to do the same, fit under my series 2 non v-spec(2) a rear diffusor, but the brackets are missing for fit the front part.
> 
> Too bad the pictures don't work anymore...


Lees a mate so could ask him next time I see him on the pics


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

matty32 said:


> Lees a mate so could ask him next time I see him on the pics


That would be so nice if you could do this matty!


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

any news on these pictures ? thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lee ( the OP) does not use this site any longer I’m afraid


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's a pitty
Anyone has made the installation anc can advice on the procedure ?
If there any brackets to buy ?


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just bought a tripple cross bar from a vspec, powercoated it and mounted it on my non vspec car. Was the easiest way.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks for your reply!

Hmm Anyone have a part number for this v spec part ?
I'm not able to find it...the part number I found is the same for every model/year on amayama
And on the drawing it doesn't looks like the brackets for the diffuser is implemented, like on the vspec one :


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-QQtqovtUiGA/Ub3fupgkN4I/AAAAAAAADZw/Ubpi2ih-Nmk/s1600/r34vspectriple.jpg



Best regards


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

RB motorsport used to sell a kit for it but not sure if they still selling it.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

I will give a try


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

No answer from RB motorsport...
I'm still looking for a reference or a link to buy it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i posted the link further in the thread, just buy the ones in japan. or via ebay if RB list them there.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I'm sorry but there is no link on this thread.
I'm not able to find the Vspec anywhere including ebay

Best regards


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry you want the brackets i thought you were after the diffuser brackets for the actual diffuser.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm looking for the Vspec rear cross bar to attach the diffuser bracket on it 
Unfortunatly I'm not able to find it anywhere ...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There are a number on yahoo.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

RB Motorsport - R34 GTR V-spec Stainless Steel Rear Diffuser Bracket Kit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RB Motorsport - R34 GTR V-spec Stainless Steel Rear Diffuser Bracket Kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





what RB motorsport sells is this


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

matty32 said:


> There are a number on yahoo.


Well I might have 2 left hands then because I couldn't find one ?


----------

